# iTunes radio on iPod, is this possible?



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Good morning all,
Since getting my new iMac, I have been listening to the free iTunes radio stations.I was wondering if it is possible to to download the music from this station and then make a CD to play in my truck or do I need an iPod?
If it can be done is it legal or ethical?
Thanks 
S.B.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It's always been free to record things off the radio or TV as far as I know. They make the money through advertising.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

So then how would you recommend I go about recording the station then converting it to MP3 ?
Thanks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Wiretap Pro (or Studio), Audio Hijack Pro and probably a half-dozen other little utilities can all do this for you. My personal favourite is AHP, but that's only because I haven't really tested Wiretap Studio yet.

You might also want to check on the homepages of your favourite "stations" to see if there are free podcasts available. Save yourself a step, particularly if there is one particular program you enjoy.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Use a tool like AudioHijack (Pro) and record the stream. Unfortunately you have to record in real time. You could have your computer record audio overnight and then load it on the iPod in the morning. Or recording during the day if you aren't at the computer. You could have it recording in the background while you do other stuff but you might find artifacts in the audio if iTunes needs to re-buffer or the system just gets overloaded.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I will look into these options. If I understand correctly it does not look like it is possible to compress the signal.
Thanks again.
S.B.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe not on the fly (though I'd be surprised if you can't), but you can still compress it once it's recorded.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Audio HiJack Pro will record the incoming audio stream in compressed formats. You have to get the Pro (paid-for) version.

Excellent app that I strongly recommend.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

*Radio?*

Posted this on another thread, but it might apply here.

You mentioned radio. I've been frustrated at times because some of the iTunes stations buffer, cut out, etc. Pain in the ass. I've found the actual home pages with the Flip4Mac download work better. Icebergradio, Radio Paradise, Accuradio.

You maybe aware of this. I found the FlyTunes download on my favourite streaming radio site, Radio Paradise. Amazed to find out that I could access this on the Touch. For free. Dozens of options. Clean play. LOVE that I can get RP on my Touch! Defeats the purpose of having 1 000 songs on the Touch. But . . .
If you haven't tried this, do so. I can't believe it's free. That's likely not to last.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

RadioLover was the preferred choice of many. I've used it under OS 10.4.x Tiger with great success. According to the web site, it runs under OS 10.5 Leopard. The fully-operational free trial version will record up to 30 minutes at a time, so you may want to give it a try.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> You mentioned radio. I've been frustrated at times because some of the iTunes stations buffer, cut out, etc. Pain in the ass.


This generally does not happen if you are on broadband, or choose a station version (there are usually multiple options) that reflects your connection's speed.

For example: looking under "Classic Rock" I see two entries for GDRadio (streaming Grateful Dead stuff): 56kbps and 24kbps. Obviously the former will sound better, but for those on DSL "Lite" it might stutter. The latter probably won't.



> You maybe aware of this. I found the FlyTunes download on my favourite streaming radio site, Radio Paradise. Amazed to find out that I could access this on the Touch. For free. Dozens of options. Clean play. LOVE that I can get RP on my Touch! Defeats the purpose of having 1 000 songs on the Touch. But . . .
> If you haven't tried this, do so. I can't believe it's free. That's likely not to last.


You didn't mention it, but OF COURSE this requires jailbreaking (hacking) the iPod Touch, which not everyone wants to do. Also, using FlyTunes on a touch doesn't work when you are not in a wifi zone, so apart from your own house you'd probably find you have to remain in one small area for it to work. No thanks, I prefer my iTunes library or local radio (good variety here in Victoria) when I'm on the go. RP generally gets played when I'm sitting at my desk (like now).

PS. Radio Paradise is certainly one of the best stations on the internet. A real treasure.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

*iTunes, iTouch . . .*

From "Chas":
["You didn't mention it, but OF COURSE this requires jailbreaking (hacking) the iPod Touch, which not everyone wants to do. Also, using FlyTunes on a touch doesn't work when you are not in a wifi zone, so apart from your own house you'd probably find you have to remain in one small area for it to work. No thanks, I prefer my iTunes library or local radio (good variety here in Victoria) when I'm on the go. RP generally gets played when I'm sitting at my desk (like now).
PS. Radio Paradise is certainly one of the best stations on the internet. A real treasure."]

Why am I hacking? RP freely advertises it on their home page. Don't get it. Isn't it just a web page that plays in Quicktime? I never knew this. Explain, please.
You're right. It's only good when I have wifi. Good point.
Local radio here is pitiful. Haven't listened since who knows when. Guy-girl, lame jokes, contests, etc.
Yes, maybe I should stop whining about my iTunes library! It's a good, wide mix. Many of the recent additions have come from purchases thanks to . . . yes, RP! I've heard so much new music there. Amazing.
Thanks for the tips, comments. This site is golden for relatively-new Mac'ers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

DOH!!

Sorry, sorry. Flytunes does NOT require hacking the Touch. I was confusing it with iRadio, which does. My apologies.

BTW, another GREAT option for a Touch is to check out podcasts (usually via iTunes, but there are many other sources). Many are musically-oriented and just great. If you like 80s music, you might like my podcast (link in my sig), but I can also commend "Coverville" which is a fun exercise, and the many BBC and CBC radio podcasts, and of course there are a ton from the states (iTunes has a good rundown on these, check out the ones from KCRW for a start).


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I'll check it out.
M.


----------

